# Rosetta Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Very pleasant cafe located just back from the ocean in Raumati, 1 hour north of Wellington. Well made flatwhites, big, big breakfasts and a range of cakes that are par excellent. Summer is a great time to visit (Dec to April) when you can sit outside under umbrellas and trees. Nice atmosphere. The coffee is Piazza d'oro which i do not always rate highly, but is prepped and made very well here... proving sometimes indeedthe barista skill is paramount eh!!! Recommend the bacon, scambled eggs.

More...


----------

